# LED monitor SyncMaster repair HELP



## marcinmikado (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi guys, I've gotten my hands on the weirdest monitor I have ever found. Here is the story: I bought this guy used on craiglist knowing that it was broken. I figured I could play around with it and try to fix it or recycle it.

When I plugged it into my computer the screen was completely scrambled. Without much hope for fixing it I figured I just had a cool looking music visualizer. _But after 30 minutes the screen appeared!_ And this has happened several times (not always) since! The screen alternates from completely unreadable to little bit readable, and sometimes will work perfectly after a "warm-up" time.

So know I am determined to fix this LED monitor, although I do not know where to start. Pictures are attached, any advice/help is welcome.


----------



## marcinmikado (Dec 10, 2013)

Also here is what is inside the monitor!


----------



## namaste09 (Jan 26, 2014)

Definitely Panel issue, try the Menu if same then ..say goodbye or try a used panel with same version. Good luck


----------

